# Lo Gro ID



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Hi All.

Can the local Guru(s) give me a confirmation on this. Submersed to the left and emersed to the right. Thanks much!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Can you take a stem out and photograph it? Does it creep? Stem is hairy?


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Oh yes, it crawls. It does not appear to be hairy.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

You sure that's not just polysperma?


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

It kinda looks like that, but does polysperma grow in a crawling pattern. I guess it could be 'trained' to. I purchased as Staurogyne Repens 'PORTO VELHO'


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

houseofcards said:


> It kinda looks like that, but does polysperma grow in a crawling pattern. I guess it could be 'trained' to. I purchased as Staurogyne Repens 'PORTO VELHO'


Polysperma can creep, yes.

Repens and 'Porto Velho' are two different things. I don't have any 'low grow' myself right now but getting you some can be arranged.


----------



## Mooner (Jun 9, 2006)

Had polysperma that would grow horizontal at the substrate and spread back to front on a 20L. It crept everywhere. Eventually removed.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Cavan Allen said:


> Polysperma can creep, yes.
> 
> Repens and 'Porto Velho' are two different things. I don't have any 'low grow' myself right now but getting you some can be arranged.


K I appreciate that. I'll get back to you. thanks again!


----------

